# Taylormade Tour Burner Driver



## john0 (Sep 28, 2010)

I ordered one of these from the Scottsdale Golf Taylormade Driver sale on Friday and it arrived safe and sound this morning.  So during my lunch break thought I might as well nip to the range for a quick 40 balls to try it out.

First impression.....WOW, Â£69.99 very well spent.

My bad shot is normally an erratic push/slice that often not only misses the fairway im aiming for but also the adjoining one too!  However, with the 4 or 5 bad strikes I made they only went 10-15 yds right with no slice at all, just a little push.  The rest of them had a nice draw and were bouncing off the back fence   .  

Was very tempted to get another basket but unfortunately work was calling  .  Anyway am looking forward to Saturday when I can put it into play on the course (where it matters) and see if it's as good as first impressions!


----------



## borntorunsean (Sep 28, 2010)

Ive ordered the same, on monday. not here yet, but will give it a rip on saturday. Quite excited. im never buying the lates model again, there is simply no reason to.


----------



## john0 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well hopefully you wont be disappointed!  Cant really go wrong at that price.

At first I wasnt too sure about the shape of the head when I was looking down on it at setup, but after 40 balls I had soon got used to it.  It just felt really easy to hit, very forgiving


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2010)

The back fences at driving ranges for forummers need to be moved back considerably. Anyone on here who doesn't reach them ?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am limited to 7i and down at my range for this very reason.


----------



## john0 (Sep 28, 2010)

The back fences at driving ranges for forummers need to be moved back considerably. Anyone on here who doesn't reach them ?  

Click to expand...

I didnt say the back fence was 400 yards away though did i?     The range I went to today, dont usually go there, is about 270.

So stop turning this post into a 'I can hit my driver miles' thread


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2010)

The back fences at driving ranges for forummers need to be moved back considerably. Anyone on here who doesn't reach them ?  

Click to expand...

I didnt say the back fence was 400 yards away though did i?     The range I went to today, dont usually go there, is about 270.

So stop turning this post into a 'I can hit my driver miles' thread  

Click to expand...



Remember all range yardages are on the optimistic side


----------



## john0 (Sep 28, 2010)

Remember all range yardages are on the optimistic side     

Click to expand...

All measurements I give are on the optimistic side - or so our lass says!


----------



## borntorunsean (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine has just arrived. might give it an outing tommorow.


----------



## steveyjd81 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've just got one off eBay for 50squids, looking forward to trying it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 28, 2010)

I love my Tour Burner. I thought I'd found the ideal club in the R7 Ltd but the Burner has added at least another 10 yards with no extra effort. A very good club and far outplays the R9 in all its guises


----------

